# HELP! Goat Polio



## Pony (May 4, 2014)

Came home to check my daughter's very pregnant nigerian and she was walking with her back legs oddly. Then I noticed her neck shaking. Then I saw some foaming at the mouth. I put her in a isolated pen with a fan on her, it's our hottest day so far, and ran to give her a B complex injection. I don't have thiamine but zipped to TSC for Durapen and to see if they carried thiamine or ban amine which I now know is only vet script.

So we came home and gave her a injection of Durapen and more B. I know polio doesn't require antibiotics and it may interfere with the B absorption, but I don't know for sure if it's polio or listeriosis. 

She seems okay right now and is nibbling hay. I syringed her with nurtri drench and water since I don't know if she's drinking.

Any thing else I can do? I called a vet for a thiamine script and he called back and said its available at TSC. ( I just left there and they only had B complex)

Please help with any advice! Thank you


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

How far from delivery? What is her temp? Does she look to be carrying a load?


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

If she has a fever it's listeriosis. She needs large doses of thiamine, banamine for brain swelling and Pen g, which seems to work best for these cases. Drench her with electrolytes, she needs to stay hydrated. 

Also give molasses, karo syrup or whatever to prevent ketosis. Calcium too, in drench form or Tums if need be. 

A great electrolyte recipe consists of Apple cider vinegar, Epsom salt, molasses and water. I'll see if I can look up the exact amounts...


----------



## Pony (May 4, 2014)

She is due in 1 week and yes, it looks like she was carrying a load, I guess. Her back legs were squatty like she was peeing and walking at the same time. 

No where on all the sites I searched said anything about a fever. I can check her temp in the morning.

I gave her crushed human aspirin that the vet said I can give since I don't have banamine. I hope that's okay, the vet didn't give me much confidence in his goat knowledge since I asked for a vet script for B1 and he said its at TSC. Then he also said B complex is fine. The websites begged to differ.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

She also have a kid pinching something but this close to delivery I would be watching for hypocalcemia,which a low temp would indicate.
http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f19/milk-fever-question-30553/ Lee says what I am wondering.

Also, by "due" how many days do you mean? Most of my ND's don't make it to 150 days.

B complex does have B1, Fortified B complex has more B1, not as much a thiamine script though.

I don't give antibiotics (or banamine) without a known temperature (in most cases an actual high temp), once you start a course it should be finished.

With her due date this close I probably wouldn't give aspirin, bleeding potential.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, a temp is needed right away so we can go on from there...look up polio/listeriosis on the Tennessee Meat Goats website, they have tons of helpful info. 

How much aspirin did you give? Goats need LARGE doses due to their high metabolism, but I agree that it's risky to give late in the pregnancy. Banamine will be much better for her.

Oh, and try to get thiamine instead of the vit b...it will be much more effective.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

If she is heavy bred and has not been receiving enough calcium by having plenty of alfalfa or alfalfa pellets, I would suspect low calcium. Always get a temperature. Low temp can indicate low calcium, high temp indicates infection. In the summer, low calcium can present without a low temp. It is never a good idea to start antibiotics unless necessary and if you start them, do the whole course. Giving molasses or corn syrup or propylene glycol can really mess up a goat's digestion,so again, don't start that treatment unless absolutely necessary.There are strips available at the drug store or walmart to check for ketones


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Pony,
How is the goat today?


----------



## Pony (May 4, 2014)

Jennifer, thanks for asking. It's fair week and I haven't had a chance to check her until now, 10 pm tonight. She was fine this morning when I did chores around 6 am too. I stopped all grain and am giving her only b complex shots and hay. 

I will read up on pregnancy ketosis because today at the fairgrounds it donned on me should could have that.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

I am really wondering if she needs CMPK or MFO (same stuff). DO NOT get the cow stuff. Tractor Supply store has what they call Cal-MPK w/ D3, same thing. Or get injectable from the vet. It won't hurt but could very well help. 

I don't often feed much grain (my ND milkers only get 1/2c 2x a day on the stand) but when heavy bred they do get alfalfa pellets a few times a day since they can't eat as much when carrying a load. Remember any feed changes need to happen SLOWLY.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

What grain are you feeding? Sweet feeds can cause polio and rumen upset...it sounds like b complex did the trick.


----------

